# There She Bloooows!!



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Well everything was going perfect for my camping trip that ended this afternoon...

We went to Lockhart Texas state park - daytime high was 88 and the nights were 68 and gas prices were even at 2.09 a gallon at San Marcos and IH-35 -- so God was smiling upon me... well almost

So there i was this morning dumping the tank at the dump station-- there was no one behind me so i thought i would do a really good cleaning while the wife and kids squared away the inside of the trailer a little for the trip back ...

I did my normal routine... hooked the Flush King up first to the Black tank and filled the tank entirely prior to flushing -- did that twice -- to get everything out

no problems..

Then moved the hose to the Tornado..

Turned on the hose...

Tornado sounded like a F16 in afterburner doing a combat takeoff on the airfield ... i thought to myself -- man this thing is really cleaning -- I even went inside and looked down the toilet hole and sawy nothing but a tremndous amount of spray and tons a gunk flushing out...

then suddenly after about 3 minutes -- the Tornado went quiet... and the noise from the water hitting the inside of the tank stopped...

but the water hose was sill running...

I thought -- dang -- the tornado broke off or worse yet -- stripped from the tank...

but luckily all it turned out to be was that the coupler that held the water hose to the tornado had blown off and water was spraying on the inside of the underbelly....

I ran outside and turned off the hose...

as i was reaching for the hose I notice a sign that had fallen off the pole laying in the grass -- I turned off the water -- flipped the sign over --

'WARNING - POSSIBLE HIGH WATER PRESSURE!"

Now i'm off to climb under the trailer --  -- just waiting for it to cool off a little outside since the road black asphalt gets well over 100 and sucks to lay on...


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

Sorry to here of the problem. When I pickup my Outback a couple of weeks back I asked the person in the parts dept. what I needed to start off my experiences. One of the first thing he told me was a water pressure regulator. The starter kit came with a 10" hose and he sold me a 20" hose and I put the regulator bewtween them along with a water filter for sediment. I took out the Outback and wife and kids this weekend, and the bride mentioned how great the water pressure was in the shower. I think if I didn't have that regulator I might have had a problem. I think the regulator was $10 bucks.


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

That's what I'm talkin' about!! Here in Michigan you can lay on the asphalt without getting burned.

Good thing your black tank didn't explode.









Bill


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

Sorry about your problem. Hope you didn't have any damage.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

I have a water regulator on the city water side but just never thought that I would ever need one for Black Tank -- my theory has always been -- mo' pressure -- mo' cleaning ...

guess thats why i ain't no engineer...


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Hope nothing got too damaged by the water.

Tim


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Ghosty,

You'd have been really mad had your "Thar she blows" actually blown through the toilet into the bathroom. Be thankful you caught it before that happened.

Good luck on your results.

Mark


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

Ghosty said:


> I have a water regulator on the city water side but just never thought that I would ever need one for Black Tank -- my theory has always been -- mo' pressure -- mo' cleaning ...
> 
> guess thats why i ain't no engineer...
> [snapback]62558[/snapback]​


"ROFLMAO"


----------



## kmcfetters (May 7, 2005)

Man that sucks







We had a truck last week get stuck under a low bridge since the height sign fell off------or got stolen


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Lets see now hmmmm. Warning sign not attached. Will you be putting on your work cap







There must be some liability issue here. Just kidding!! We only have that 100+ pavement about two weeks a year.

John


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Sorry to hear what happened
Hope there no damage underneath.

Don


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Ghosty,

Sorry to hear about your.. um.. mishap. Let's just hope your tank was really well flushed before the hose blew off. Otherwise, you may be in for a real treat when you drop the belly.

Guess all of us frozen Northerners will be really envious of those 80- 100 degree days you are always flaunting in our faces about then!









Just kidding!







Good luck!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Sorry to hear of your problems...









So that begs the question....what is the correct amout of water pressure for a Quickie Flush?

Anyone?


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

Wow! I never, ever thought about a pressure regulator for the QuickiFlush. Guess I'm headed off to the RV Parts Store...

Reverie


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Just when we think we've got it all figured out...................









Hope there's no major damage

Mike


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

I found a pressure regulator that is a different color from my fresh water regulator ... I use that one for the Tornado. I didn't want to get them mixed up.


----------



## Sidewinder (Feb 25, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Sorry to hear of your problems...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Evidently, about 5psi less than what was going through Ghosty's tornado

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

Hope everything's OK under there Ghosty.

Sidewinder


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Ghosty

I hope everythnig will be ok under the olde Outback.

100 degree pavement - Oh how I wish









Thor


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Sidewinder said:


> Oregon_Camper said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry to hear of your problems...
> ...


That was funny.....

Now, what is the answer?

Anyone...Anyone...

Bueller.......Bueller?


----------



## Devildog (Sep 8, 2005)

Sorry to hear that, hope it all works out Ghosty. Let us know how it turns out...


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

With the construction of the Quickie Flush and the Tornado, made of plastic, I will go out on a limb and say the water pressure should not be more than 50psi. Here in Alabama the house code calls for 55psi, that is with schedule 40 pvc. If the sign said "High water pressure", the pressure could have around 90 to 100 psi. Hope you didn't have much damage there Ghosty.

"*Let's Go Camping*"

Crawfish


----------

